

Hollywood: Making a fatal error by killing convenience - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/10/we-know-hollywood-is-this-dumb-et-tu-netflix/

======
matty
From what I've heard through some channels, if Netflix accepted the deal of
delaying 30 days on a DVD rental, they'd be making those rentals available on-
demand from their website immediately after that 30 day waiting period. If
this is true, it sounds like a reasonable deal to me.

